# 2012 Cannondale Models



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

For anyone who's interested. 

2012 Cannondale Models

My wife and I will be getting the 2011 models while they are still available.


----------



## bobrico (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for this. I have a 2012 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra on the way. Just heard that it will be delivered on Friday August 6th. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmmmmm....A Supersix with white Apex group...interesting...


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

bobrico said:


> Thanks for this. I have a 2012 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra on the way. Just heard that it will be delivered on Friday August 6th. I'm really looking forward to it!


Color choices?


----------



## bobrico (Jul 11, 2011)

Colour 1: Liquigas Team Replica (Gloss)
Colour 2: Exposed Carbon W/ Magnesium White (Gloss)

I got the Carbon w/ Magnesium White

http://www.bikelab.co.nz/products/b...2012-cannondale-synapse-carbon-3-ultegra.html


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't belive the 11 or 12 are different. Why not get a deal on an 11?


----------



## bobrico (Jul 11, 2011)

shokhead said:


> I don't belive the 11 or 12 are different. Why not get a deal on an 11?


I need a 61cm and there wasn't one to be found anywhere. I've been waiting 5 weeks so far.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I think the only differences are wheelset, from DT 1700 to 1600 and handlebars, from carbon to alloy.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

shokhead said:


> I don't belive the 11 or 12 are different. Why not get a deal on an 11?


It's not a full-on overhaul, but the seatstays and seatpost are new for the '12 Synapse.

The '12 stays have a shorter curve, I believe from the top tube juncture to around the rear brake caliper, instead of a sweeping curve the entire length on the previous ones.

They've also given it a more standard seatpost, replacing the much maligned previous one. I've found that, once the disks are properly greased, the old design worked just fine, held tight, is easy to adjust.

There may be other changes / updates / refinements on the '12, but those two are the most obvious.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

It seems more then a few brands are switching from carbom bars back to alloy. Is that just for cost savings?


----------



## bobrico (Jul 11, 2011)

My new synapse carbon 3 was supposed to here today. Delivery is now bumped to 8/19  A least my LBS gave me SuperSix DuraAce as a loaner. It's a lot more aggressive than the Synapse but a very fast bike.


----------



## ChubaDub (Jun 14, 2011)

bobrico said:


> I need a 61cm and there wasn't one to be found anywhere. I've been waiting 5 weeks so far.


just bought a 61 '11 synapse today at my LBS, searched for days and foudn an LBS that had one


----------



## badbcky (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a Synapse carbon 5 105 on the way... Should be here next week!

Reb


----------



## bobrico (Jul 11, 2011)

ChubaDub said:


> just bought a 61 '11 synapse today at my LBS, searched for days and foudn an LBS that had one


ok I'm officially jealous 



badbcky said:


> I have a Synapse carbon 5 105 on the way... Should be here next week!
> 
> Reb


Enjoy it badbcky, I'm counting the days!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Notice that the fork is different in 2012 - Alloy dropouts instead of carbon!


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

twiggy said:


> Notice that the fork is different in 2012 - Alloy dropouts instead of carbon!


Pay more, get less. Same old story.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Everybody that had carbon bars are now going back to alloy.


----------



## badbcky (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmm. I hope I like the 2012 as much as I liked the 2011. I ended up with the 2012 because I wanted nothing to do with the Apex or Tiagras, and can't afford the step up to Rivals or Ultegras... but I love the ride of the frame... gah!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Clearance Bikes On Sale Now! - Surf City Cyclery, Huntington Beach & Surf City Cyclery, Costa Mesa


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Cannondale customer service told me there are some slight improvements between the 2011 and 2012 CAAD 10. The 2012 has Speed SAVE chain and seat stays and also a Speed SAVE fork. Don't really know if that's any meaningful difference or just marketing speak.

Another month wait - should get frameset the middle of September.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

https://cdn.cannondale.com/catalog/product/c/_/c_12_2rax3c_wht_17.png


----------



## Lawyered (Aug 11, 2011)

*2012 Synapse Alloy*

Does anyone have a picture of the 2012 synapse alloy? I heard they come in white/red and a raw alloy version. I want to order the raw alloy color but nobody seems to have a picture yet.

Help!?


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

sbindra said:


> Cannondale customer service told me there are some slight improvements between the 2011 and 2012 CAAD 10. The 2012 has Speed SAVE chain and seat stays and also a Speed SAVE fork. Don't really know if that's any meaningful difference or just marketing speak.
> 
> Another month wait - should get frameset the middle of September.


Isn't that true of the CAAD 8 for 2012 though, not CAAD 10....


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

nismo73 said:


> Isn't that true of the CAAD 8 for 2012 though, not CAAD 10....


Yep, the new CAAD 8 have some features inspired by the CAAD 10, the CAAD 10 is unchanged for 2012...

But a trivia: is it the first time a CAAD generation numbers has a design change without a number change?


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

I didnt see a link for the new Quick SL 1, I wonder how close it will be matched to the updated Quick Carbon 2?


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra 2012 : Capital Cycles, bike shop wellington: road bikes, mountain bikes


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

CAAD8 is shaping up to be a better value this year it looks like... now if only it had an Sram offering..... 105 is always nice though.


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

I should clarify that I mean better value versus previous years CAAD8s.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yep, the new CAAD 8 have some features inspired by the CAAD 10, the CAAD 10 is unchanged for 2012...
> 
> But a trivia: is it the first time a CAAD generation numbers has a design change without a number change?


No it is not. The CAAD4 originally had a traditional 1 inch head tube that accepted a traditional threaded headset and quill stem. It later converted to the 1 1/8 inch head tube and a thread-less headset. Although it's a less dramatic change than what the CAAD8 will undergo in 2012.

Also, Cannondale first sold the CAAD9 with a standard English threaded bottom bracket shell. The company later equipped the bike with a BB30 bottom bracket shell. Hollowgram SL on a CAAD9 is pure bliss!!!

C.


----------



## bobrico (Jul 11, 2011)

Got my 2012 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra tonight!! Looking forward to a long ride in the AM....


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I am a huge Cannondale fan and love their frames, but they continue to come up with some rather lackluster paint schemes. The last really eye-catching paint/graphics scheme was their 2006 Six13 with the nude aluminum look. Or the 2005 Saeco cherry-red paint job.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Your don't like this?.


----------



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

Meh, predictable. Looks like the same scheme as the Spesh Venge or a motobecane.


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

shokhead said:


> Your don't like this?.


Looks nice, what trim level is that?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

2011 Ultegra


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

CHL said:


> No it is not. The CAAD4 originally had a traditional 1 inch head tube that accepted a traditional threaded headset and quill stem. It later converted to the 1 1/8 inch head tube and a thread-less headset. Although it's a less dramatic change than what the CAAD8 will undergo in 2012.
> 
> Also, Cannondale first sold the CAAD9 with a standard English threaded bottom bracket shell. The company later equipped the bike with a BB30 bottom bracket shell. Hollowgram SL on a CAAD9 is pure bliss!!!
> 
> C.


But I thought the CAAD versions were reflecting new tubesets, new tube shapes and assemblies, differences in the frame main features, not technicalities like the BB used or the likes... Some models have been available with BB30 and threaded BB at the same time so it was logical that they kept the same CAAD number for both...

Anyway, the new CAAD8 looks like a very nice high value bike now...


----------



## Lawyered (Aug 11, 2011)

*2012 Synapse Alloy 5 Raw*

Just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## 2spottedlabs (Aug 26, 2011)

*2012 Synapse Alloy 5 Raw*

I pick mine up on Friday. Can't wait...


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm real curious about the 12 ultegra colors.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> I am a huge Cannondale fan and love their frames, but they continue to come up with some rather lackluster paint schemes. The last really eye-catching paint/graphics scheme was their 2006 Six13 with the nude aluminum look. Or the 2005 Saeco cherry-red paint job.


Gotta agree.... I'm with you on those points.... I LOVE Cannondales and plan on buying many more, but their paint schemes are (for the most part) kindof boring these days... The Raw Aluminum/Carbon SystemSix (moreso than the Six13 for me) and that 2005 Saeco cherry-red CAAD were among my faves!...There was also an electric blue that year that was spectacular!...both the red and blue had a kind of depth to them...looks great!


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

Found this link to Cannondale listing 2012 models..

Innovation


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

wow..... caad10 3 white/red/black I think I have to have this one .... hoping that's a frame set color :cornut:


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*2012 Caad10 Ultegra (Black), 105 (Replica)*

https://blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_aa5/cannondale_shinsaibashi/EFBD83EFBD84EFBC92-5a7af.jpg

https://blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_aa5/cannondale_shinsaibashi/EFBD83EFBD84EFBC91.jpg


----------



## odinco (Sep 3, 2011)

bobrico said:


> My new synapse carbon 3 was supposed to here today. Delivery is now bumped to 8/19  A least my LBS gave me SuperSix DuraAce as a loaner. It's a lot more aggressive than the Synapse but a very fast bike.


How do you like the Synapse 3? I have mine being delivered next week. A
LBS did find a 2011 synapse 5 61 in the berserker green for me but it came with a chip near the hub.
So, I upgraded to the 2012 synapse 3. Can't wait to go out and ride.


----------



## Abit96 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree on the new CAAD8 showing very good value.


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

*SuperSix Rival*

I ended up buying a 2011 SuperSix 4 (Rival). I love that it came with a Sram Force crankset and was a great value overall. Looks like buyers won't be so lucky in 2012! I wouldn't mind seeing the black and yellow finish in person but I am loving the matte black!


----------



## dimitryb (Sep 15, 2011)

Really liking the CAAD8 myself!


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm on the fence between the CAAD 10 Rival and Supersix Apex. I need to get into my LBS and find out what the price will be for the SS Apex.


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just spoke with the LBS. They confirmed that the price for the Supersix Apex 2012 will be 2250. It looks like there will be a price jump across the board with the 2012 CAAD 10 and Supersix models.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

There is a $200 difference (MSRP) at the local between 2011-2012 CAAD 10/4 here


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone else like the new blue and orange color scheme on the CAAD 10? I do.


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

J.Kilgore said:


> Does anyone else like the new blue and orange color scheme on the CAAD 10? I do.


I have not seen it in person yet but so far I love it! Of course, LeMans is one of my favorite movies of all time so I might be a little biased. I might be ordering one soon.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

That's one of the better colorways of the season so far. I picked up the same bike, just went with the raw :thumbsup:


----------



## CAAD2 (Aug 3, 2011)

J.Kilgore said:


> Does anyone else like the new blue and orange color scheme on the CAAD 10? I do.


I love the Gulf color scheme. Has any one seen one out in the wild yet?


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

J.Kilgore said:


> Does anyone else like the new blue and orange color scheme on the CAAD 10? I do.


That's the Rival 10-4 and I just ordered one last week. Supposed to be into my shop on October 8th. None of the shop dudes had seen that color in person yet and were dying to check it out.

I had a 2010 CAAD9-5 that got totaled in an accident and I didn't want Shimano anymore. I elected to go with Rival and I didn't like the other color option so I went with the blue/orange. My wife told me not to buy a powder-blue bike but after seeing it in the catalog told me that it will look fine.

We'll see!


----------



## fightcity (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been drooling over this bike all morning. The 2012 caad10 3 in white is beautiful
??????????????????????? - GROVE??



**edit**
Well after spending all morning drooling over this bike I went out and bought one. It should arrive sometime next month.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

J.Kilgore said:


> Does anyone else like the new blue and orange color scheme on the CAAD 10? I do.


That is one of the baddest ass paint schemes on a bike. It would look the biz with a pair of 50 or 60mm wheels.

The other bike with that color way is the BMC RM01.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

It sure be nice if Cannondale would have the 12's up on the website like almost everybody else has.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

They are up now!


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

<~~ Amped! Love the 2012 line, the spec's, the colorways. Think that they did a good job with it. Only thing that is a downer to me is they dropped most of the Flash series (Mtn), which I had been looking at picking up. And oh yeah, the gear & apparel links now work with pic's


----------



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

It's cool to see a new entry-level Supersix with Apex.

I'm kind of wishing they had a similiar entry model with the CAAD10
-While we're at it, I REALLY would like to see the CAAD9 bought in again, with Tiagra or Sora and lower end components, I think it'd be nicer than the Revamped CAAD8.

The SRAM CAAD10 looks super-nice...


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

J.Kilgore said:


> Does anyone else like the new blue and orange color scheme on the CAAD 10? I do.


Just ordered white bottle cages for it....hope that works out!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

ChrisVCR05 said:


> Finally!


Hard to tell apart the Synapse Ultegra 3 black and white and the Spelized SL3 Expert Compact Ultegra black and white.


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

krtassoc said:


> Cannondale CAAD 10 3 Ultegra 2012 : Capital Cycles, bike shop wellington: road bikes, mountain bikes


Any idea how much does it cost for the whole bike and frameset?


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder why they bump up the caad 10 4 Rival price by almost $300 bucks (It cost me $1699 at dealer in June), while most of the 2012 component group stayed the same with a wheel set change (about same weight and price point) and a downgrade from a lighter Force carbon crankset to aluminum S500... economy/inflation is really this bad?


----------

